# Death of OPP Sgt. K. Dean



## my72jeep (27 Feb 2006)

OPP Sgt. Ken Dean Died as a result of injuries he received from a car crash on Saturday Feb 25 2006. Most of you will remember the name from the Ipperwash fiasco as the OPP Sgt. involved in the shooting of Dudly George.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## mudgunner49 (28 Feb 2006)

I met Sgt Dean when he was still with the OPP, spent some time with him in the training context and casually socializing, and found him to be at all times the consumate professional.  His later difficulties I know only by way of the media and the jungle-telegraph, however I think that he was made a scapegoat for political reasons - neither here nor there.

I was saddened to hear this.

*RIP Ken... *


blake


----------



## Slim (1 Mar 2006)

Sgt. Dean

Rest in Peace

Slim


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Mar 2006)

Ken Deane was both an excellent person and a complete professional.  He was also the victim of a massive screwing over with regards to this countries kid glove treatment of native organized crime.  He deserved better, but is now in a better place.
God be with his family.


----------



## blueboy (5 Mar 2006)

Peace be with his family and friends they all will be in our prayers. As we in this line of work know that the old saying,"there go I but by the grace of God" definitely applies here.


----------



## Old Ranger (8 Mar 2007)

Your all Hero's in life.
Not just Death.
Rest in Peace Sgt. Dean!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Mar 2007)

Since the thread resurfaced, and I know what PhotoBucket is now, I can post this:


----------



## ColeWTaylor (24 Feb 2012)

Tomorrow marks the sixth year of the loss of Kenneth "Tex" Deane, my uncle. 

Rest in peace Ken, miss you more and more with every passing day.


----------

